# 2007 HEE HAW ...



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 15, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]If you would like to post your pictures, of your gifts~~ Please do them here, so everyone may see them all in one place. [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks very much Tammy (FlatCreek Farm)

i got a light-up donkey (like for a nativity), a crystal mini pulling a cart, a key chain, a bracelet, and a donkey crossing sign... and for the ranch, 6 home-made hoofpicks out of horseshoes and a wormer - here is everything at once







here is the little stuff closer






here is the donkey and my card close up






and the mini pulling the cart close up






all i have to say is, Tammy is a MUCH better shopper than i am



but i sure hope Cheryl likes her present


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 15, 2007)

WOW Susan, you got some really cute gifts! I am going to post pictures for myself , Tammy (Whiskey Creek) and Linda. First is mine from RNR (Rebecca)





THis is Tammys (Whiskey Creek) gift from Michele (kscowgirl) Thank you Michele.



A close up of the adorable donkey shelf sitter, and



everything else! and now for Linda H's gift from Shannon. (I;m going to steal that night light on her



)


----------



## minimule (Dec 15, 2007)

Where did they find that shelf sitter??? I NEED one of those!

This is what I got from Lisa:






closeup of the shirt front






This is the woodburn Bonnie got:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 15, 2007)

Shawna, I need ALOT of the stuff I seen on here...I will try and find out where the shelf sitter came from. You got some beautuful gifts. Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 15, 2007)

Not sure who to thank maybe Susan....






I absolutely love it








It makes the greatest sound, I had it under my stick tree( pictures later) and never touched it and my husband got it for me...he said you already opened it...NO...but when I opened it and turned it on my oldest son came out of his room...he confessed he had already opened it but didn't turn it on





Thanks I love it!!

ps...sorry about the popcorn kernel on the stove.....


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 16, 2007)

Everyone got the cool-est stuff



I'm enjoying the pictures





So, here are mine. Teri (JumpinJackFarm) got my name, and I love, love, love everything









THANK YOU!!!

Isn't this adorable? A little wooden trinket/jewelry box from the Donkey Sanctuary in England. That li'l donkey on top is just precious










I thought Santa would make a good model for the hat, scarf & gloves set. This is SO cute. You can't see this very well in the picture but the hat is what I would describe as a girly Elmer Fudd look, and it ties underneath. LOL, how's that? It is the cutest set I have ever seen... can't wait to wear it tomorrow


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 16, 2007)

Okie Dokie
I'll post here too




Thanks Julie !!!!!





I got the cutest Donkey pen/pencil holder
digital Picture key chain
and
Mary Kay delights


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 16, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> thanks very much Tammy (FlatCreek Farm)


You're welcome, Susan. I had fun.. and I happened to think about that light-up donkey that (I think?) you had mentioned earlier on the forum. Couldn't resist


----------



## Bassett (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Shawna for posting that picture of my woodburning. Again I just love it. Thank you so much. I certainly wish I could do stuff like that. You are so talented.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 16, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Here are my gifts... Thank you again Bonnie!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I got a horse windchime (I love the sound), picture frame, horse/donkey treats, Schleich donkey (Hall stole it), a glass horse cut-out, some Christmas pot holders, a metal horse ornament, a jingle door hanger and a horse calendar. The calendar didn't make it in the picture either because Hall had run off with it too. I WILL get that back! [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 16, 2007)

FlatCreekFarm said:


> PaintedPromiseRanch said:
> 
> 
> > thanks very much Tammy (FlatCreek Farm)
> ...




YES that is exactly what i first tried to get on ebay, but the one i was bidding on was an older one and it had a small hole (besides the light hole, actually a broken hole) in the back... well at the time i thought it was very unusual becaaue it was the only one i saw but i just found out tonight my BIL has one in his nativity set out front OH! anyway i love mine, i can use it for a night light


----------



## minimule (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm glad you liked your woodburn Bonnie. Wish I could post the ones I've just finished but since they are all gifts........they have to wait!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 17, 2007)

minimule said:


> I'm glad you liked your woodburn Bonnie. Wish I could post the ones I've just finished but since they are all gifts........they have to wait!




Shawna feel free to post my grand-dogs Tally and Zoe, and my grand-horse Smoke if you want!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]



[/SIZE]I got the cutest framed picture of a donkey foal from Donna aka Pooperscooper! And also a cute Donkey card!!!! Thanks so much Donna!





[SIZE=14pt]Here is a picture of it!!!



[/SIZE]


----------



## pooper scooper (Dec 18, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]*I am so sorry I am so slow in responding. My computer and I have some issues about some things! OH! My secret pal was Corrine from Meadowridge Miniatures. She sent me the coolest stuff.



I got a bueatuiful sweatshirt with a horse on it, a darling horse wind chime, and a bag of horse nuggets for the girls1 Thank you so much! I will post a picture as soon as my computer agrees that it would be a good idea!*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=24pt]Merry Christmas to everyone



Donna[/SIZE]


----------



## pooper scooper (Dec 18, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]If this works here is the picture of the cool stuff Corrine sent to me...Thanks again! I love it all! Donna[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 20, 2007)

KsCowgirl said:


> [SIZE=14pt]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh i adore that picture... i saw it somewhere on the computer and took a chance, right click and copy, right click and paste... and now i have it on my computer! not sure what i can do with it now but i go look at it every now and then, it's just so CUTE!


----------



## SantaClaus (Dec 23, 2007)

*HOHOHO!*

DIDN'T WANT TO FORGET COMING TO VISIT ONE OF MY FAVORITE SITES - THOSE SWEET MINIATURE DONKEYS AND THEIR OWNERS

WON'T BE LONG NOW EVERYONE, I WILL BE LEAVING VERY SHORTLY FOR MY TRIP AROUND THE WORLD AND I LOOK FORWARD TO VISITING EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU AND YOUR PRECIOUS MINI DONKEYS


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 23, 2007)

Merry Christmas Santa!!


----------

